# Grape Stuffed Mushrooms



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2007)

I have eaten (I thought) every kind of stuffed mushroom on the planet. Until my Chef son came by and prepared these. I will try to keep it simple.

White button mushrooms as many as you like
White Seedless grapes...as many as you have mushrooms.
Boursin Cheese with Herbs
Freshly grated Parmesan Cheese..
Clarified Butter

Remove stems and clean mushrooms. (save the stems for something else)
Place 1 grape in each mushroom. Use about 1-11/2 teaspoons of the Boursin to mound over each grape completely enclosing the grape inside the mushroom. Use tongs to dip each mushroom in Clarified butter then gently dredge in parmesan cheese. Shake off excess. Place on a paper lined baking sheet and bake until golden brown..8-10 minutes at 350* Serve at once!!

I found the earthiness of the mushroom combined with the sweetness of the grapes along with the different textures to be very intriguing.

I suppose everybody has eaten these except me!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 6, 2007)

_UB,_
_I've never had these, but they sound fantastic..Be sure that come sunday we will be having our first go at them  Thank you for sharing._

_kadesma_


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 6, 2007)

I suppose everybody has eaten these except me

Nope, and they sound great.  

psst another thing to do with grapes.  Put them in a ziplock freezer bag, cover them with port, and freeze overnight.   Eat them out of the bag.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 6, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> I suppose everybody has eaten these except me
> 
> Nope, and they sound great.
> 
> psst another thing to do with grapes. Put them in a ziplock freezer bag, cover them with port, and freeze overnight.  Eat them out of the bag.


yummers ,
I've frozen them before, but not with port..This I've got to try..

kadesma


----------

